

Listing of the Apollo Guidance Computer(AGC) program that landed man on the moon [pdf] - pitchups
http://authors.library.caltech.edu/5456/1/hrst.mit.edu/hrs/apollo/public/archive/1701.pdf

======
pitchups
And the listing for the Lunar Lander is here:

[http://authors.library.caltech.edu/5456/1/hrst.mit.edu/hrs/a...](http://authors.library.caltech.edu/5456/1/hrst.mit.edu/hrs/apollo/public/archive/1729.pdf)

The AGC program, called Luminary, was coded in a language called Mac, (MIT
Algebraic Compiler), which was then converted by hand into assembler language
that the computer could understand. The assembler code was fed into the AGC
using punch cards.

